# 91 stanza won't start



## djmcd49 (Mar 19, 2004)

I need a vacuum line diagram for a ka24e engine. I'm not getting a vacuum to open the fuel pressure regulator. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

After searching and searching, I've only found this.

http://www.alldata.com/products/diy/index.html

The dealer should be able to get you a diagram.


----------



## djmcd49 (Mar 19, 2004)

*91 stanza vacuum*



Coco said:


> After searching and searching, I've only found this.
> 
> http://www.alldata.com/products/diy/index.html
> 
> The dealer should be able to get you a diagram.


Neither the dealer or the on line have the complete diagram for this engine, was hoping someone took a picture or had one from an old manual. Please post if you do.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

djmcd49 said:


> Neither the dealer or the on line have the complete diagram for this engine, was hoping someone took a picture or had one from an old manual. Please post if you do.


The vacuum diagram was under the hood on those models, but the vacuum apllied to the fuel pressure regulator only causes it to lower the pressure but it should be opening just at a higher pressure, unless it is bad. 
The hoses should be replaced if they are brittle or cracked and I would recommend using silicone hoses since they are much more heat resistant.
I'll check with my friends at the dealer to get a copy of the diagram though.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

djmcd49 said:


> I need a vacuum line diagram for a ka24e engine. I'm not getting a vacuum to open the fuel pressure regulator. any help would be appreciated.


If it is not starting I would recommend looking at the ignition side first. Try removing the coil wire to check for spark when you crank it. That will give a direction to start in.
Please let me know what you find.

Troy


----------



## djmcd49 (Mar 19, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> If it is not starting I would recommend looking at the ignition side first. Try removing the coil wire to check for spark when you crank it. That will give a direction to start in.
> Please let me know what you find.
> 
> Troy


Troy; the engine fires when I use a starter fluid, but fuel is not being delivered to the injectors. the fuel blast from the supply line when removed from the pressure regulator. I installed a new pressure regulator still nothing, I need to know the vac. line since it is vacuum controlled (the pressure reg.) I'm thinking therein lies my problem. It is not on the hood nor in the manuals. Help!!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Have you hooked up a fuel pressure gauge because the fuel pump may be too weak to trigger the fuel injectors?
I'll get the diagram for you though...

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I went to dealer and photo copied the Service Manual so PM me with your email address and I will send you the scanned page. The engine vacuum diagram is on a combined page that has fuel as well as input and output signals. 

Troy


----------



## djmcd49 (Mar 19, 2004)

*91 won't start*

I have gone through all the vacuum pages, Thanks for suppling the diagram. Well it still won't crank over, I'll get a new battery this weekend. Can you or anyone tell me where the high pressure fuel pump is located. It seems that is the only part left to change. I could sure use a location and any tips on change out of it. Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the fuel pump should be in the haynes manual. i think yours is like the altima, and its in the tank. pull the lower rear seat and see if there is an access panel there. if there is, the fuel pump should be below it, bolted into the tank. its not hard to do, but somewhat complicated. check the haynes or fsm before you go tearing into it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you check the fuel pressure?
As Asleep said the pump is in the tank and he described how to get to it well.

My recommendation is to also check all the fuses under the hood as well as in the interior fuse panel before tearing into it.

Troy


----------



## djmcd49 (Mar 19, 2004)

*sstill not starting*

ok still does anyone know where the inertia switch is located... could that possibly be the problem?


----------



## djmcd49 (Mar 19, 2004)

*stanza won't start*

Update: Yes it's Sept. and this car still has not started.
I have changed the fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, poured fuel into the fuel rail, put it back together and it fired,
before all the fuel investigaton, I installed a new coil, plugs,
ingnition module, wires etc. I have no idea where to go from here. It's almost a year since I replaced the head gasket and this car has not run yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm one step away from pushing it over the cliff.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

so, poured fuel into rail and it worked, but it cannot sustain good fuel flow... I think your FP relay is busted.. are u getting any fuel from the engine bay's fuel filter?


----------



## djmcd49 (Mar 19, 2004)

*stanza won't start*



Asura said:


> so, poured fuel into rail and it worked, but it cannot sustain good fuel flow... I think your FP relay is busted.. are u getting any fuel from the engine bay's fuel filter?


Yes, a good stream flows from the fuel filter located on the firewall, it shoots across the garage. Does the ECM control the fuel pressure regulator? If so, where is it located?


----------



## djmcd49 (Mar 19, 2004)

Update; I got a vacuum pump to test the fuel pressure regulator, drawing 25" and cranking still no fuel passed thru the pressure regulator. I removed the pressure regulator, applied 15" of vacuum and 40 lbs. of air to the supply side and still nothing passed thru the regulator. I uncovered the ECU to check, I glowed red. then flashed red 4 times then two series of red flashes 3 short, pause, one, then repeated. the green led never came on. Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## cheapbird (Jul 18, 2004)

djmcd49 said:


> the green led never came on. Anyone have any ideas???


Take a real good look at that green "led". In our '92 the computer only has a red led. The green thing next to it is a little capacitor.
Ask me how I know...


----------



## jackknife31 (Mar 24, 2005)

*In need!!*



KA24Tech said:


> I went to dealer and photo copied the Service Manual so PM me with your email address and I will send you the scanned page. The engine vacuum diagram is on a combined page that has fuel as well as input and output signals.
> 
> Troy



I'm new to the forum, but was wondering if either you or djmcd49 still had copies of the vacuum diagrams for the Stanza. I just bought a '92 model. Bought Chilton's manual too and thought it would have included a diagram. Unfortunately, there's not even a diagram shown for that engine at all. If either of you still have copies, I would greatly appreciate it if I could get a copy for myself. Thanks in advance for any help given.

Jason


----------

